# Coopers Tattoo



## Liam_snorkel (20/4/12)

Saw this on facebook and had to share:





Anybody here have a beer related tattoo? A few years ago when I was labouring I met a bloke who had the VB logo on the back of his head. He had very light coloured hair too so you could see it even when he grew it out. There was a story which involved bikies and a lot of grog but I can't remember the specifics, you get the idea though. :lol:


----------



## mikec (20/4/12)

I really hope that's a lick'n'stick tattoo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/4/12)

Lick it anyway.


----------



## Snow (20/4/12)

Judging by the colouring around the lettering, it's a genuine tattoo


----------



## raven19 (20/4/12)

That is some serious dedication there, or dare I say it... stupidity... :blink: h34r:


----------



## bowie in space (20/4/12)

raven19 said:


> That is some serious dedication there, or dare I say it... stupidity... :blink: h34r:




Hey, don't talk about my future wife like that!!


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/4/12)

I would lick her....and her friends


----------



## michael_aussie (20/4/12)

i'd lick her for sure....


----------



## seamad (20/4/12)

Business of the future .... tattoo removal.
All these young birds, when age and gravity take effect that lovely angle etc is going to look like a grotesque


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/4/12)

I will never forget the young girl who used to work with my dad, got a dolphin tat on her boob.....it ended up growing into a blue whale.....


----------

